# july country style boneless ribs



## miamirick (Aug 11, 2010)

figured everyone would do racks or split up racks so what is different

country style boneless ribs

got a large pkge from costco and split it in two piles

#1 was marinaded in jamaican jerk sauce








second batch was in honey garlic marinade



















then of course had to fill up the smoker so why not throw some japs and shrooms in also
	

		
			
		

		
	







here they are filled and ready to go in, used the strawberry cream cheese, blue crab and seafood cheese stuffing
	

		
			
		

		
	







still some room some added some beans







heres a few of the ribs after one hour, wrapped some in foil and put more jerk sauce inside the others were stuffed with the blue crab.  didnt wantt to cook the crab too long so only put it in and wrapped with bacon for the remainder



















shrooms and japs are ready







and heres the finish shots of the ribs

























so thats the plan

thanks everyone for the votes

i had ribs for three days!!


----------

